# Wax Poetic with me, friends



## Caged Maiden (Dec 3, 2016)

(I call them 'I am a writer-isms')

Okay, maybe it isn't really poetic. Still, tell me about your adventures as a writer. Here's the format:

Write what your characters have done, as though it were YOU doing it. Just a few lines. Then, at the end, write I am a writer. Share your adventure with me!



> I played chess with a madman, made love with a werewolf, and was an airship navigator before I was old enough to shave. I am a writer.



Let's collect "thanks" for folks who participate!


----------



## Ireth (Dec 3, 2016)

Going through this story by story...

I fought an evil prince, befriended a kindly princess, fled a loveless engagement to return to my family, and helped save a dying king to earn my freedom. I am a writer. (Winter's Queen)

I survived six years of abuse, wove tapestries that came to life, found freedom in a den of werewolves and fell in love with an alchemist. I am a writer. (Bellringer)

I united enemy peoples and courts against a greater threat, sought and found redemption and forgiveness, and lost my hand and my home fighting for what I believe in. I am a writer. (Tenth Realm)

I drowned a man and brought him back to life, journeyed through unknown seas, and stole from a selfish queen to save my cousin. I am a writer. (Song of the Sea)

I became a host for my murdered sister's soul, sought help from mages to free her, and ruined her killer's attempt to take her from me for good. I am a writer. (My Soul to Keep)

I rose from the grave as a vampire, befriended ghosts and humans alike, saved my father from the Lord of all vampires and fell in love with my friend and mentor. I am a writer. (Low Road)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 3, 2016)

I ran with wolves, swam with dragons, and shared visions of death with ravens. I am a writer.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 3, 2016)

I fell in love with a blind priestess, was arrested for murder, and was hung from the gallows on my birthday. I am a writer.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 3, 2016)

I fought trolls beneath the walls of Garda del Riva, opened a lock no wizard could break, stole the Black Isle and gave it to an ogre. I am a writer.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 3, 2016)

I was exiled by my people as a witch, though I have no magic. I fought the goblin Horde beneath the walls of Constantinople and killed the Gniva with my ever-white sword. I am a writer.


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm...

From the 'Empire Series' -

I was a peasant born with a knack for fire and finding. I almost killed the unacknowledged son of a major noble who murdered my brother. I was pressed into the legions and sent to a faraway land, where I battled men and monsters with sword and spells.  I was there when demons destroyed Traag.  They called me a Hero and gave me a fancy medal, but they didn't stop the nightmares.   At heart, I am a working man.  I am a writer.  (Kyle)

I was born the bastard son of a petty aristocrat.  Trained to fight from an early age, I found my place battling those minions of Traag who claimed our lands and massacred entire towns.  Once they were bested, I rode away west, where I was a Knight in Benedicts Bravo's, more accurately known as Benedicts Bastards.  I fell into a realm of blood and darkness, but was rescued by the love of a stubborn woman.  Alas, I could not rescue her.  But now I have found her sister.  While I draw breath, no harm will come to her.  I am a writer.  (Peter)

I am the daughter of a big Gotlander mariner and a gypsy princess. I escaped when my tribe was captured. I am a wanderer, thief, rogue, dancer, and minstrel. Now, I am a ladies Maid.  I am a writer (Rebecca).


I come from wealth, but my parents desire power.  Hence, they dispatched me on a ridiculous quest for a noble born husband.  But now I am at the center of hidden truths that bring death and madness.  I am a writer (Tia).


I am a peasant boy with a shadow for a friend.  I am a writer (Li-Pang).


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 4, 2016)

I've wept for the slain and bled for the living. I’ve taken punches on the chin with stoic grace, and mourned my son at an unmarked grave. I am a writer.


----------



## valiant12 (Dec 4, 2016)

I was born a heir of a great and powerful empire. I was betrayed by the person who I trusted the most. I've met good people who restored my hope in humanity. I've sworn an oath to prevent a magical disaster that would destroy our world. I fell in love with a woman who hates me. I killed the strongest monster my enemy have conjured, yet I failed to prevent him from completing his nefarious plan. I won't give up. I'm a writer.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 4, 2016)

I cured a plague by betraying a witch and fell in love with her favorite servant. I am a writer.

I was possessed by magical spirits and killed the man who held me against my will. I am a writer.

I became an assassin and led a double-life as a wife and mother, killed my best friend in a dark cavern who threatened my marriage. I am a writer.

My husband was killed at war and I swore to never love again, but then _he_ came along and lit a fire in my heart, teaching me that vulnerability is strength. I am a writer.

I couldn't make up my mind between a poor miner and a wealthy rancher. Who should I marry? The rich one, of course! I am a writer.

I made a pact with a witch for a love potion to cure my ugliness and poisoned my sister in order to take her fiance. I am a writer.

I killed bandits in the tundra without mercy, hiding in the shadows and striking when they least expected it in order to protect my family. I am a writer.


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2016)

The three protagonists of Southerner:

I was born into a world rocked by the anger of the oppressed. I hid myself in plain sight, afraid of what would happen if it was revealed who my mother really was. I remade myself in the image of the Trickster of myth. I forged understanding with those I'd been taught to fear. When my people hated me most I saved them from destruction. I am a writer. (Tomrin)

I've worn chains all my life, first the chains of slavery, and then the chains of a faith I did not choose to follow. The sea took my family from me. My magic terrified my masters and they sought to break me, but I kept myself whole. I took my freedom into my own hands. I fought to keep the ones who had enslaved my people at bay. I am a writer. (Miekkhal)

The life I was expected to follow was one of safety. I hungered for something more. When I undertook a dangerous journey I had only hoped to set myself apart, but instead I found myself travelling with the worst enemies of my culture. I overcame my hatred. I fought for a new belief. And in the end, I gained much more than the renown I had desired. I am a writer. (Aeyu)


----------



## Ban (Dec 4, 2016)

I Have money, but was born disgraced. 
Drank some wine, with poison it was laced.

Survived that ordeal. 
Brought kings to a kneel. 

In the end what I sought. 
Respect and Love.
Was not what I thought. 
So I turned my gaze to heaven above.

For country and gods.
With many at odds.
Fought beasts and men.
Did not matter when.

Brought down in the end.
My time was well-spent.



I am a Writer...who didn't stick to the format.

sorry


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Dec 19, 2016)

I am an eternal, ethereal being. I journeyed far across the realm with my family, searching for the truth that was already within. I died underground and was trapped there for several Aeons. I am a writer. [from The Crystal Heart]

I have died and lived thrice. I am alien, phantom, child. I live freely under the sun and stars. [from Phantom Life]

I have wandered on and on, unable to see what I so desperately needed to see. I visited a wizardry village, survived cutting my own hair with a sharp gemstone, received a cake hat as a present, and crystallized everything. [from my currently untitled book]


----------



## Insolent Lad (Jan 11, 2017)

I was rescued from a crocodile attack by water dragons (okay, you would call them giant otters), captured by headhunters and sentenced to die in their temple, and crossed the mountains with a kidnapped dancing girl. I am a writer. (from my latest, God of Rain)


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 11, 2017)

I paralyzed myself by falling asleep on a spell book, was carried around like a sack of potatoes, caught some oxymorons, found a mysterious cake hat, met a highly annoying wanna-be wizard, and fell in love with my guardians, a wizard dragon knight and a wizard dragon healer. I am a writer. [from Mono's Story*]

*tentative title*


----------

